# Mass Air flow Senor on a 240sx - stalls



## Lurking (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok so i recently just bought my first car from a family friend, a 91 Nissan 240sx, she said everyone is fine accept it needs a new mass air flow sensor. With out the sensor the car will rev up to just under 3000 rpm's, but soon as i plug it in, and give it gas, it instantly kills it.

The only thing i can think of that may be the problem is the part the plugs into the sensor...looks like its missing a lil metal thing inside the hole(picture below)



I'm honestly not car smart at all, so i really have no idea. going to do some looking around on google, but figured id post here and see if anyone could help me quicker.

Thanks,
Clancy


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The harness connector is not missing anything. The MAF circuit uses only three electrical leads. With the MAF plugged in, if the engine will not rev past around 2400 RPM, then the MAF is most likely defective.


----------



## Lurking (Jul 30, 2010)

alright thanks. ill try cleaning the MAF and testing it, and if its screwed ill just buy a all new one. thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The best way to clean it is to remove it from the car. Now you can spray the cleaning solution from both sides at the hot wire. Use only ELECTRICAL CONTACT CLEANER or a cleaner specifically made for MAF hot wire cleaning. This is the only thing you should use to clean your MAF. No windex, no carb cleaner, no brake cleaner, no rubbing alcohol, and no Q-Tips.


----------

